# FS Western 8' Pro Plus & Western 1000



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

I have an 8' Western Pro Plus snow plow for sale. Its a fleet flex, plow side only with controller for $3250. I have some western pro plus wings in excellent condition (not included) that can go with the plow if price is right.

C-list for plow - http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/pts/5973538824.html

Also have a western 1000 swing away salt spreader with harness and controller for sale. 
$1250

C-list http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/grd/5934994766.html

$4000 for both. Pics in C-list ad. I will update if something sells.

Give me a call if interested. Located in NE Indiana 46835. Can help with delivery for a fee.
Thanks for looking, have a great day!


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Salt spreader lowered to $1000
Open to offers on all or one. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Bump for an honest seller! Dealt with him in the past.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Sawboy! I appreciate that : )
I have mount and wiring for a 2004 ford f250 or a 2010 chevy 2500 for the plow if that helps anyone with the sale. 
If I miss you message on here my number is on clist ad.
Thanks guys!


----------



## snowconcepts (Dec 29, 2004)

Do you still have the wings? And a pic.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

At this point I am not trying to separate the wings from the plow. Its my "sweeten the deal" leverage.payup Ill snap a pic next time I see them and post em up on ad.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Spring price drop. $3500 for plow and salt spreader.


----------

